# 25 hp evinrude problem!



## bow_hunter8 (Aug 19, 2013)

I have a 1995 25 hp evinrude console steer that acts like it has a rev limiter sometime when i put it into gear, i have to wiggle the handle throttle control back and forth then it runs great, any ideas?? Thanks


----------



## Johny25 (Aug 19, 2013)

Check your throttle cables going back to motor. Work them back and forth with engine cover off and make sure they are not slipping or something. That is where I would start.


----------



## bow_hunter8 (Aug 19, 2013)

Well its not that it wont rev all the way its like some safety deal, it will rev up rev down rev up rev down real fast, it runs flawlessly other than that, is there a safety switch or somethin that im not finding?? Its most deffinately some kind of electric or mech rev limiting thing,


----------



## bow_hunter8 (Aug 19, 2013)

I mean thats what it sounds like when it does it


----------



## shawnfish (Aug 19, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=326632#p326632 said:


> bow_hunter8 » Today, 16:43[/url]"]Well its not that it wont rev all the way its like some safety deal, it will rev up rev down rev up rev down real fast, it runs flawlessly other than that, is there a safety switch or somethin that im not finding?? Its most deffinately some kind of electric or mech rev limiting thing,




marine engine dot com and look at your parts schematic to see if you have a safety or whatever


----------



## bow_hunter8 (Aug 20, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Pappy (Aug 21, 2013)

The only switch in the system is a neutral safety switch. Used during the start process only.
Has this issue been in the engine since you got it? Did it start recently? What was done just prior to the issue if started recently?

Remove the propeller (safety reasons) as well as the throttle and shift cables from the engine.
Shift the engine by hand and throttle it by hand. See if the problem persists. If so check the wiring that moves as the 
throttle is advanced and see if it has rubbed through somewhere, grounding the ignition.

With the propeller in place as well as the cables see if the engine is borderline lean. 
Richen the fuel mixture 1/4-1/2 turn (counter clockwise) and try again. If it works....great. If not then put back to original setting.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Aug 21, 2013)

The problem with it is it's not a Yamaha! :lol: :wink:


----------



## Pappy (Aug 22, 2013)

If the above does nothing then try removing the black/yellow lead from its connection in the harness. This wire is the wire that shuts down the ignition. Do not touch it while the engine is running as it has around 300V going through it. See if the engine runs normally with this wire disconnected. You will have to use the primer to shut the engine off or disconnect the fuel line while this wire is off.


----------



## bow_hunter8 (Dec 12, 2013)

well i have tried all of this so far and it does it only after running for a long period of time and then slowing to an idle, let it set for awhile or let it run at an idle for awhile and it revs right up and off we go!! so any suggestions on that?


----------



## bow_hunter8 (Dec 12, 2013)

also thanks for the previous ideas


----------



## Pappy (Dec 12, 2013)

Disconnect the tan lead coming off the back of the cylinder head when it starts to happen. Shut the engine off and re start. See if the issue goes away. Let us know. 
You may have the SLOW system on that engine (Self Limiting Overheat Warning). Bear in mind the engine may indeed be overheating so do not continue to run if this is the case. Just because the overboard indicator shows water does not always mean there is enough to do the job. 
If the engine sounds like it is only running up to around 2500RPM or so this may be it.

If the engine will run up to wide open throttle (WOT) and then start slowing and speeding back up then we may have a fuel delivery issue. If this is what you are describing then when it happens either pump the primer bulb while it is occurring or hit the primer/choke momentarily and see what happens. Again, let us know.


----------



## bow_hunter8 (Dec 17, 2013)

Thanks i will try that, it seems to me like it is a overheat safety, or something, it only does it after i run wot for 10 miles or a good ways anyhow, but it dont do it untill i come off of wot slow to just a couple mph and then try to go back to wot. Let it idle around for a bit then it comes right out of it. I will post my results as soon as we get open water again!! Thanks again


----------



## MDCrappie (Dec 18, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=336739#p336739 said:


> bow_hunter8 » Tue Dec 17, 2013 8:12 pm[/url]"]Thanks i will try that, it seems to me like it is a overheat safety, or something, it only does it after i run wot for 10 miles or a good ways anyhow, but it dont do it untill i come off of wot slow to just a couple mph and then try to go back to wot. Let it idle around for a bit then it comes right out of it. I will post my results as soon as we get open water again!! Thanks again



If it was the SLOW system it would shut you down as soon at it activates, it wouldn't "wait" till you come off plane.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 19, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=336777#p336777 said:


> MDCrappie » Yesterday, 16:30[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=336739#p336739 said:
> ...



Read what he wrote before making a blanket statement. 
He comes off plane to around Idle then tries to go back to WOT. The SLOW system will indeed come into play at anything above 2500RPM. Also the system will not "shut you down" but will limit RPM to around 2500.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 19, 2013)

Good stuff Pappy


----------



## MDCrappie (Dec 25, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=336835#p336835 said:


> Pappy » Thu Dec 19, 2013 11:06 am[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=336777#p336777 said:
> ...




I did read what he wrote. If the motor is running above 2500 RPM and the SLOW activates it will cause the ignition to break down and bring the RPM under 2500, it will not "wait" until YOU slow to under 2500 to "activate". This is what I was referring to by "shut you down". Not all the way to "off" but down to under 2500. When accelerating with SLOW activated the motor will appear to run perfect right up to about 2500RPM (could be a couple hundred RPM either way depending on your tach). Then when you try to go above that the ignition will break down.

Your suggestion of pulling the tan wire is dead on. Just pull wire, run motor and see what happens. If it still does it then SLOW is not a factor as the temp sensor is the only SLOW sensor on that motor. Personally I think the Power Pack is the issue. I had the same issue with an older 150GT.


----------



## bow_hunter8 (Jan 1, 2014)

That is exactly what im saying it does, start throttling up get maybe half throttle and bam! Cuts off like no spark, idles back down runs fine.. So why would it be overheating? It pumps a ton of water


----------



## MDCrappie (Jan 1, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=337618#p337618 said:


> bow_hunter8 » Wed Jan 01, 2014 1:41 pm[/url]"]That is exactly what im saying it does, start throttling up get maybe half throttle and bam! Cuts off like no spark, idles back down runs fine.. So why would it be overheating? It pumps a ton of water



Passages plugged up, head gasket bad? Thermostat bad?


----------

